# Contender makes meat...



## frankwright (Nov 22, 2016)

I killed this doe this morning about 10:30. 7-30 Waters and she went right down. 
My friend is training these lab pups to trail so he brought them to play and he helped me load the der in the truck.


----------



## jlr (Nov 22, 2016)

Congrats.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Nov 22, 2016)

Congrats!  Love a good lab!


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Nov 22, 2016)

Good job! Nice hand cannon. Did you get an exit wound?


----------



## pdsniper (Nov 23, 2016)

congrats what was the range you shot the doe at


----------



## Monty4x4 (Nov 23, 2016)

Good job Frank!  Is it the Glock's turn next?


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 23, 2016)

Congrats Frank.


----------



## wolf3006 (Nov 24, 2016)

Congratulations


----------



## frankwright (Nov 24, 2016)

The range was about 45 yards, the exit wound is under the gun in my hand, I shot her on the other side.

I don't know about the Glock, it is my pig gun, but other than a good buck I probably won't shoot another deer unless someone asks for the meat. 
I would like to see what the 10mm will do on a deer, fine I am sure.


----------



## davidf (Nov 24, 2016)

Congrats.....you can't beat the 7-30 waters...


----------



## JWarren (Nov 25, 2016)

Congrats on the deer!

That has got to be a real flamer thrower with that short barrel and rifle cartridge.


----------



## Davexx1 (Nov 27, 2016)

Good shootin'!


----------



## frankwright (Nov 28, 2016)

JWarren said:


> Congrats on the deer!
> 
> That has got to be a real flamer thrower with that short barrel and rifle cartridge.


If it is I have never noticed it. I think it is mild and when shooting at a deer I don't even remember it going off.


----------



## rosewood (Nov 29, 2016)

Nice Job.  

What bullet did you use?  Is that a 10"?

I haven't officially taken one with the contender yet, but did shoot one twice 2 years ago with waters in a 14".  Deer didn't run off, wasn't sure I hit it.  Had rifle with me so I finished the doe off and she was DRT.  Found 2 holes straight through right where I aimed with the waters.  No doubt she was dead, she just didn't know it yet.  Shot with Sierra 120 pro hunter.  That bullet is extremely accurate in my waters, but didn't expand at all.

Rosewood


----------



## frankwright (Nov 29, 2016)

Yes it is a 10", used to be a 14".

I used the Sierra 130gr Single Shot Pistol bullet that they quit making several years ago. They were designed to expand at handgun velocities.


----------



## rosewood (Nov 30, 2016)

frankwright said:


> Yes it is a 10", used to be a 14".
> 
> I used the Sierra 130gr Single Shot Pistol bullet that they quit making several years ago. They were designed to expand at handgun velocities.



I have heard rumors of that bullet, never seen one outside the manual. 

I recently picked up some Hornady 120 grain Vmax, which rumor has it is a tipped SSP, supposedly Hornady has told people that themselves.  I have been developing a load with it and have gotten good accuracy, have not tested on game animals yet.  

I would think a 10" 7-30 would have a huge boom.  My 10" 7TCU has a ridiculous report with H322 and RL10x.  RL10x in the 7tcu is a range clearing load for sure.  I changed to using magnum pistol powders such as H4227 and 2400 and it is much more tolerable.  The fastest powdered in published data in the 7-30 is RL7 and H322.  I had been hoping to find data with H4198 or something even faster for the 7-30 but have not been able to find it.

Thanks,

Rosewood


----------



## thc_clubPres (Dec 5, 2016)

nice setup and harvest.  I shot a 10pt chasing a few years ago with a encore 12" 7mm-08 barrel.   he ran right to me at about 15 yds.   I have a 454 casull barrel with a Burris 2x on it now and keep leaving it in truck and toting rifle.   need to take it out and see how it'll perform.  I got bit by the TC hand rifle bug few years back.  don't see too many folks using them that I know.


----------



## Dub (Dec 6, 2016)

Great kill with a neat gun.


----------



## rharp (Dec 11, 2016)

Nice deer. I too have contenderitis.It is definately fun to hunt with.7x30 is a good caliber.


----------

